# Missing okularGenerator_poppler.so - KDE4



## Ghirai (May 13, 2009)

Hi,

I managed to break Okular, most likely due to pkg_rmleaves abuse. Fact is, it worked right after i installed KDE 4.3.2.

Now, i tried to rebuild kdegraphics4, poppler, poppler-qt4 in various orders, but i'm missing '/usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/okularGenerator_poppler.so' (along with 'okularApplication_pdf.desktop'

As such Okular says it can't read any PDFs because it's missing a plugin, which is true because the .so isn't there.

What i can't understand is why it doesn't get rebuilt if i reinstalled the port (why it went missing in the first place would also be interesting to know, but i'll settle for fixing it at this time).

Does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

It should be in /usr/local/lib/kde4/, actually, according to /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/pkg-plist.


----------



## Ghirai (May 13, 2009)

I don't have a /usr/local/lib/kde4 dir; kde4 stuff gets installed in /usr/local/kde4. I assume the entries in pkg-plist are relative to that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Yes, correct, I forgot about bsd.kde4.mk, which adds kde4 to localbase. Is okular itself installed (/usr/local/kde4/bin/okular)? It sounds like the entire port failed. Did you install x11/kde4 with all options checked, or did you add on stuff later?


----------

